# Leigh L - A Journal of Sorts



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

*Well, here I am*

*
*

*
*I always insisted to myself that I would never write a journal for public scrutiny but I need something to kick me up the pants and shame me, really, into taking more control over things in order to achieve some goals. And what better way than having to publicly confess!

*A bit of background ....*

I'm a 42 year old woman, overweight for a large portion of my adult life. I could write lots here but you don't really need my life history though bits of it may well appear as the journal continues.

Approaching 4 years ago now, I had finally had enough of feeling terrible, depressed and tired from the moment my eyes opened in the morning, until they closed at night. I was depressed and I had socially isolated myself, virtually only leaving the house to shop or work. It was a struggle to motivate myself to get up in the morning, let alone to exercise. One day, I stepped on the scales: 18st 12lbs. In panic, I made an appointment and a couple of weeks' later (hey, NHS!) saw the GP, the aim being to ask about gastric band surgery. On stepping upon the scales at the surgery, I was in excess of 19 stone - as the needle passed it, I looked away ... I didn't ask about surgery, nor was it suggested, but I came away feeling like I had to take control because I couldn't continue to live like that.

*Exercise:* I started walking home from work but I had to lie down when I got there! When I could do that without the rest, I walked both ways. Then I bought a Wii Fit and EA Active Sports thing and used it a few times a week. As I've lost weight, I've added to the exercise, including Zumba, learning to ride a horse, badminton and running (but I cannot for the life of me run!) I bought a crosstrainer and when I wanted a rowing machine, I found I didn't have space for it, so I joined the gym at the start of this year.

*Diet*: Initially, I cut portion sizes drastically, for though I ate reasonably healthily, my portions were enormous. I also cut out puddings, stopped baking yummy things, avoided creamy sauces, cut out cheese, the few takeaways that I had, alcohol etc.

*Where I am now:* From my avi, you'll see I've lost many stones of blubber. I go to the gym at least twice a week usually on Tuesdays and Fridays (days off work), adding an extra trip where I can. I still use my crosstrainer at home if gym time is tight and I've got some dumbells and weights, plus kettlebells too.

I avoid bread, pasta, cheese, processed foods etc. I use myfitnesspal to keep track of consumption. Because I have children to feed too, I don't plan my own meals well or stick exactly to required P/F/Cs though I have a rough idea of what I'm aiming for and try to choose accordingly. I've got some continuing health issues.

*Physical Goals:* I still need to lose a few more pounds, get fitter and stronger, just for myself but also because I require some medical treatment shortly. My aim is not to build muscle (though I do, a little), nor step on a stage.

*Why I've started the journal now :* It's Half-Term break. Kids are home, I've failed to exercise this week. My diet has been shocking (mainly not eaten enough eg 1000 cals yesterday:sad Recently, I've been relying too much on nuts/seeds, at the expense of meat/fish/eggs, even failing to top up with shakes. I need to get back to looking at my macros - I realised this today, and also planning my meals a little better.

*What will be in here:* I won't be posting many photos or daily logs about diet and training. This is because I don't relish the idea of being ripped to shreds lol. I will post some though. I'm still learning, trying things out, finding what works for me and what I like. Support, helpful information and advice are always welcome If I'm feeling miserable or I've eaten chocolate cake - Expect to find it in here!  I'd like to start trying out some recipes, as I've avoided cooking since dieting, and my results/disasters may well be included.

I want to feel like I'm chatting to friends in here so a little banter is welcome or a motivational 'beating', if required.

*Welcome to my journalxx*

*Stats - The only ones I'm revealing!*

*Height:* Smidge under 5'6"

*Measurements*

11/6/12 C/W/H 40/29/39


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

I'm in, good luck


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Best of luck with the next stage. Do not underestimate how well you have done to get where you are today, brilliant work, and it proves you know that you can make changes and stick to them.


----------



## constantbulk (Dec 27, 2010)

good luck with your goals


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Good luck with this. And regards to sticking to exact macros, I don't either. But I eat sensibly, which is working well now, so "don't fix it...." as they say.


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well done, you've made amazing progress so far, great story and good motivation for others.

Keep up the good work, and enjoy training.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Brilliant work so far....well done Leigh. I love these stories even more than the 'I was a skinny twig and I put on 20lbs muscle' stories..keep up the great work. And shur hey, if you take a step or 2 back every now an again, look at how many youve made forward!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey honey, very good first post... you should be very proud of yourself for what you have already achieved!!

And dont worry about anyone ripping you to shreds... coz im in your corner

Subbed...

x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> Good luck with this. And regards to sticking to exact macros, I don't either. But I eat sensibly, which is working well now, so "don't fix it...." as they say.


I know what you mean, and that's worked well for me before but mine has slipped drastically now, and with only 1200 cals a day to play with, my skin is breaking out etc. plus I'm tired xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

im fuuuuukin in !!!! good luck chicky XX


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I can't promise a riveting read for you but hopefully the chat will make up for it!


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Good luck Leigh!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks everyone! I can't promise a riveting read for you but hopefully the chat will make up for it!


well as long as you are true to yourself and the journal babe then we should have a good ride i think..

thats what a lot of people lack ime (truth with themselves) me included..

time and time again you will read someone say

im doing this this and this (all the right things) but im not gaining or losing or changing, simple fact is therenot bieng honest with us, and more importantly with themselves..

use this logmore than anything to put up your downfalls and how its made you feel bieng naughty, or not eating enough etc, that way you will get a picture of how many times you fail or do something you shouldnt have..

obviously its nice to hear when you are doing well , but i think thats where a lot of journals also fall down, there is only so many things you can keep reading saying im doing great at this that and the other, keep the journal as an a$$ kicking space and also as a bit of a tuth space for yourself, that way we can hopefully keep you motivated..

everyone that does everything right in a journal dont need telling to carry on as there already winning, its the losing that you have to cut out and also that you have to change and get people rallying around for you...

really hope i can help you in your journey, you have already done well chick no doubt about it, but thats all work DONE.. now its time to get your a$$ to that next level and your not getting 1 inch until you start to achieve that XXX


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

All the best Li x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> well as long as you are true to yourself and the journal babe then we should have a good ride i think..
> 
> thats what a lot of people lack ime (truth with themselves) me included..
> 
> ...


Thanks, Flinty, that's good advice. I'm very good at reeling off my failures lol, too good, in fact as you're about to find out!

It's not been easy shifting more than 8 stone and I don't want to lose much more, just feel better/happier while I'm doing it, both physically and mentallyxx Let the ass-kicking commence!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks, Flinty, that's good advice. I'm very good at reeling off my failures lol, too good, in fact as you're about to find out!
> 
> It's not been easy shifting more than 8 stone and I don't want to lose much more, just feel better/happier while I'm doing it, both physically and mentallyxx Let the ass-kicking commence!


lol the point is not to have too many failures babe but be honest when you have XX


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

I'm in good luck babe xx


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck Leigh..


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Ok, public shaming No.1. What I ate yesterday:

30g oats with skimmed milk 185 cals

30g milled flax and nuts, Q10 170 cals

1 apple 80 cals

125g grilled chicken 170 cals

some salad 50 cals

mp virtue bar 92 cals

v.small slice chicken and green pepper pizza 150 cals

Skimmed milk for tea 100 cals

So there we have it. Roughly 1000 cals. I know, I'll sort it.

I'll add my daily supps later.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> Ok, public shaming No.1. What I ate yesterday:
> 
> 30g oats with skimmed milk 185 cals
> 
> ...


add a bit more chicken or fish and a couple of eggs , maybe a jacket spud and you have a great days food there X


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Ok, public shaming No.1. What I ate yesterday:
> 
> 30g oats with skimmed milk 185 cals
> 
> ...


how small is v.small


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Good luck mate, subbed, I'll be on your case if you start slacking  x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Dai Jones said:


> how small is v.small


150 cals mate it looks like size of a slice of cucumber lol !!


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> add a bit more chicken or fish and a couple of eggs , maybe a jacket spud and you have a great days food there X


x2 on the baked spud


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

flinty90 said:


> 150 cals mate it looks like size of a slice of cucumber lol !!


not worth having realy


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> 150 cals mate it looks like size of a slice of cucumber lol !!


I actually just ripped a little bit of the chickeny topping off the kids pizza ... lol it didn't have that on mylyingfitnesspal so I had to take what was closest!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

By the way you might wanna throw up some progress pics (NOPERV)

I always throw a few pics up, think they look o.k, then with looking at them so much I start to hate how I look and this pushes me even harder! There's something not right with me though :stuart:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

LeedsTC said:


> By the way you might wanna throw up some progress pics (NOPERV)
> 
> I always throw a few pics up, think they look o.k, then with looking at them so much I start to hate how I look and this pushes me even harder! There's something not right with me though :stuart:


yeah we can see that.. its your head i think looks to big for your little body :whistling:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Sbbed. Good luck Leigh


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm in! You are doing great Leigh. If you ever fall back into your baking ways and feel guilty send them to me and I will dispose of them gratis x


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> yeah we can see that.. its your head i think looks to big for your little body :whistling:


Well that was nice!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Good to see you done this , dubbed will read later x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Subbed


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

I say this everyday to myself and it's helped me stay motivated:

"You've gotta be hungry!" I said "What do you mean by that?" He said "*People that are hungry are willing to do the things today others won't do, in order to have the things tomorrow others won't have.* People that are hungry are willing to invest in themselves, people that are hungry are always searching, always seeking higher ground". Then he said "you don't get in life what you want, you get in life what you are!"

*"You must program yourself to success and I don't want you to ever lose your hunger as hungry people are unstoppable and people that are hungry are not matter what people and they make it happen no matter what".*


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice work leigh - good luck


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Loads of support in yer babe...

Im actually a bit jel coz its busier than my journal:lol:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Jay.32 said:


> Loads of support in yer babe...
> 
> Im actually a bit jel coz its busier than my journal:lol:


Awww bless lol.. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Loads of support in yer babe...
> 
> Im actually a bit jel coz its busier than my journal:lol:


Lol it's early days, Jay. Wait until pics of my gigantic calves appear. Then it'll be just you and mexx


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Good luck Leigh!

Let's hope this journal doesn't get as trashed as mine  x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck Leigh!
> 
> Let's hope this journal doesn't get as trashed as mine  x x


It wont lol. only need yours for that lol xx


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> Awww bless lol.. x


xxxx:wub:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

flinty90 said:


> It wont lol. only need yours for that lol xx


Yeah I notice my favs (like u) steer clear now  x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah I notice my favs (like u) steer clear now  x x


Now now you vet plenty of attention lol...


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I wish you everything, that you wish for yourself. Good luck with your goals, but please make sure you congratulate yourself for every step upwards that you have achieved

& will continue to achieve.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck Leigh!
> 
> Let's hope this journal doesn't get as trashed as mine  x x


Thanks, babe, but yours is a proper journal - Mine a poor imitation, just to try to keep me motivated and make me 'fess up. I had to confess to jellybean poisoning on the Straight thread the other day lol.

I don't mind a bit of trashing. The fisticuffs and Scooby-stalking in yours do keep it even more interesting!xx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

You should ask GymGym for some training tips......


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> You should ask GymGym for some training tips......


I'm already a trained killer, I'll have you know! My uncle Chuck taught me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

So a quick update:

Had family staying this weekend plus I worked yesterday and the children are still off - These are my reasons for no time to train for over a week.

I've watched the food though, as I usually try to.

*Friday*

30g Oats and s/milk

3 eggs

Skimmed Milk (teas)

Protein shake (water)

80g oven cook chips (nicked from kids food)

Tomatoes and green leaf salad

10ml Pesto Mayo

Peach & Apricot Yogurt

1 Apple

10g meridian peanut butter

*Totals: 1200cals, 87gP/115g C/42gF*

*Saturday*

30g Oats and s/milk

1 apple

prawn, mixed rice, lentil and green bean salad

Yakisoba dried bean snack

S/milk (teas)

130g roast chicken breast

Medium latte

80g raspberries

1/2 protein shake (water)

*Total: 1150 cals, 106gP/112gC/34gF*

It's easier looking at my diet written down like this, rather than on my phone. Will be back training this week so the cals will rise a little and I need to tweak a bit too.

Sleep continues to be poor, 4 hours Friday night and 6 broken hours last night. I think I'll buy some Nytol today and give that a try. Anyone got any other recommendations? For sleep or anything else?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> So a quick update:
> 
> Had family staying this weekend plus I worked yesterday and the children are still off - These are my reasons for no time to train for over a week.
> 
> ...


speak to milky about melatonin chick x


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

ZMA will help u get a good nights sleep mate - and it's good quality sleep too! No grogginess in the morning, well I didn't get it anyway. Give that a go x x


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

will be following this, good luck Leigh


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> speak to milky about melatonin chick x


What is it? It's not tanning stuff, is it?



RXQueenie said:


> ZMA will help u get a good nights sleep mate - and it's good quality sleep too! No grogginess in the morning, well I didn't get it anyway. Give that a go x x


Not a clue what this is but will check it out also.

Cheers Flinty and Queenie!xx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

No babe melatonin isnt the same as melanotan haha....


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> No babe melatonin isnt the same as melanotan haha....


haha just checkin, chick lol. Got lots of letters the same:lol:

I think my nephew might take it in tablet form, for sleep.

I'm always tired, that's why I don't cut carbs more:sad:


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

It's zinc, magnesium and something else x x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Leigh L said:


> haha just checkin, chick lol. Got lots of letters the same:lol:
> 
> I think my nephew might take it in tablet form, for sleep.
> 
> I'm always tired, that's why I don't cut carbs more:sad:


could be the source of carbs though not doing there work ya know... !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> could be the source of carbs though not doing there work ya know... !!


tis true. Jacket potatoes feature during the week lol and maybe the odd (yuck!) sweet potato.

Cheers too, Queenie. You've reminded me to list my suppsxx will do that shortly.


----------



## Moonbeam (Jul 20, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> It's zinc, magnesium and something else x x


and b6. Good for sleep, bad for early morning starts.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/melatonin-000315.htm


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just found this and will certainly subscribe 

With regards to sleep, do you have any idea why you're having difficulty sleeping? I used to have trouble and would use Nytol with valerian root and also 5-htp. However both left me feeling foggy headed in the morning so I soon ceased using them...I just didn't feel refreshed. Now since significantly reducing caffeine and exercising every day I sleep brilliantly  I've never tried melatonin though...some swear by it!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Katy said:


> Just found this and will certainly subscribe
> 
> With regards to sleep, do you have any idea why you're having difficulty sleeping? I used to have trouble and would use Nytol with valerian root and also 5-htp. However both left me feeling foggy headed in the morning so I soon ceased using them...I just didn't feel refreshed. Now since significantly reducing caffeine and exercising every day I sleep brilliantly  I've never tried melatonin though...some swear by it!


I take 3mg every night, 6mg if I really need my sleep. No sides and no foggy headedness in the morning. No problems with long tern usage either.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Mingster said:


> http://www.umm.edu/altmed/articles/melatonin-000315.htm


thats a brilliant link .

id like to use the stuff but weary due to my sleep machine , i might try it though .


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Katy said:


> Just found this and will certainly subscribe
> 
> With regards to sleep, do you have any idea why you're having difficulty sleeping? I used to have trouble and would use Nytol with valerian root and also 5-htp. However both left me feeling foggy headed in the morning so I soon ceased using them...I just didn't feel refreshed. Now since significantly reducing caffeine and exercising every day I sleep brilliantly  I've never tried melatonin though...some swear by it!


I seem to have trouble staying asleep. At stressful times in my life, it is really troublesome and I worry about things once awake and can't drop back to sleep. However, that's not currently an issue.

I'll post up my supps in a sec. Just started with Green Tea extract again so it's not that. I take Ultimate Weight Loss Stack but early enough. I don't have an issue sleeping initally, in fact, in the evening I'm struggling to stay awake.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Daily Supps

A complete multivit with minerals (most hit 100% RDA)

Evening Primrose Oil

Flaxseed

Q10 Co-enzyme

B Complex and B12

Green Tea Extract 315mg

Rhodiola Rosea

Glucosamine 1000mg

Chromium Picolinate

I forgot to add the Omega 3 1000mg too!!!!

UWLS most days

Caffeine if not on UWLS

Am awaiting Devil's Claw delivery for my aching joints


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Leigh, with regard to the Devil's Claw that you were asking about....I stopped taking it for a few days and the aching in my joints definitely worsened.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello!

First prepare to have your journal spammed ! (just the way for the ladies here)

You're doing brilliant considering you were 19 stone before, the jump must have been magnificent, you've made all the right choices, for your kids and for yourself, keep it up 

I've subscribed.



Leigh L said:


> Daily Supps
> 
> A complete multivit with minerals (most hit 100% RDA)
> 
> ...


Good mixture of supplementation there, i don't think joint care and vitamins should be ignored by any athlete, considering they won't get anywhere near with their diet.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## softail (Feb 12, 2012)

this sounds so familiar, my wife has spent the last six months losing over 4 stone, i keep thinking im married to a different person, she feels and looks fantastic and i tell her everyday, im soooo proud of her, but it had to be the right time for her to do it, she has been a fairly big girl all her life and now realises and says she was always this tiny but didnt realise it, she has dropped from a size 18/20 to a 10/12, so good on you leight keep doing whhat your doing and reach your goals, and love yourself everyday for what you have acheived:thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Hello!
> 
> First prepare to have your journal spammed ! (just the way for the ladies here)
> 
> ...


Thanks very muchxx I know a bit of spamming happens but I'm good with it. If I was training for 'something' I'd probably not be pleased but this is for life so it's all good



softail said:


> this sounds so familiar, my wife has spent the last six months losing over 4 stone, i keep thinking im married to a different person, she feels and looks fantastic and i tell her everyday, im soooo proud of her, but it had to be the right time for her to do it, she has been a fairly big girl all her life and now realises and says she was always this tiny but didnt realise it, she has dropped from a size 18/20 to a 10/12, so good on you leight keep doing whhat your doing and reach your goals, and love yourself everyday for what you have acheived:thumb:


Thanks! And well done to your wife! You must be loving it- I'm really pleased for you bothxx


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

jus found this leigh - ill be following with interest

good luck on reaching your goals


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Thanks very muchxx I know a bit of spamming happens but I'm good with it. If I was training for 'something' I'd probably not be pleased but this is for life so it's all good


Superb , I have a little organisation system I like to use in my journal so people don't have to search through all the pages to find what I've been eating, my training logs and so on, off-topic conversations tend to go on and on.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

leeds_01 said:


> jus found this leigh - ill be following with interest
> 
> good luck on reaching your goals


Hey there! Nice to see you - Looking very good in the avi tooxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Thisisacoolguy said:


> Superb , I have a little organisation system I like to use in my journal so people don't have to search through all the pages to find what I've been eating, my training logs and so on, off-topic conversations tend to go on and on.


Really? How does it work? (and where is your journal?)xx


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Hey there! Nice to see you - Looking very good in the avi tooxx


thanks - decided to change it yesterday as i was feeling in shape :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Really? How does it work? (and where is your journal?)xx


There's a "Search Thread" button at the top of the thread in the black bar.

I tag my threads with tags I.e. #training #diet #video #progress

Things like that so people can search them rather than having to go through every page, here's my journal cover your eyes:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/181555-skinny-guys-journal.html


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Hey there! Nice to see you - Looking very good in the avi tooxx


thank you x

oh you didnt mean me :no:


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

ewen said:


> thank you x
> 
> oh you didnt mean me :no:


lookin good in ur avi there ewen - thats monster tyre flip goin on


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Just seen this, all the best  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

ewen said:


> thank you x
> 
> oh you didnt mean me :no:


Lol you look good in your avi too, Ewen, ya big, strong tyre-flippin' blokexx


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Dux said:


> Just seen this, all the best  xx


Thanks, Mark. The goals are small but important to me right nowxx


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Lol you look good in your avi too, Ewen, ya big, strong tyre-flippin' blokexx


 :blush: x


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I seem to have trouble staying asleep. At stressful times in my life, it is really troublesome and I worry about things once awake and can't drop back to sleep. However, that's not currently an issue.
> 
> I'll post up my supps in a sec. Just started with Green Tea extract again so it's not that. I take Ultimate Weight Loss Stack but early enough. I don't have an issue sleeping initally, in fact, in the evening I'm struggling to stay awake.


Sleep and not being able to drink are my only problems left, alcohol is no issue at all, but really fed up with the sleep thing. Same as you I get to sleep very easily and have always woken up easily but now just can't get back to sleep. Really annoying. Used to wake up, turnover and be gone again in 30 seconds.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

Kimball said:


> Sleep and not being able to drink are my only problems left, alcohol is no issue at all, but really fed up with the sleep thing. Same as you I get to sleep very easily and have always woken up easily but now just can't get back to sleep. Really annoying. Used to wake up, turnover and be gone again in 30 seconds.


I used to be just like you but lately it's been tough surviving on a few hours unbroken sleep each night.

I'm going to try Piriton for a few nights and I've got some Nytol today, which will be next on the list if Piriton fails. Reading up on Melatonin and ZMA before I try those (if I need to).

I can't continue like this though. It's impacting on work/training.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> *I seem to have trouble staying asleep*. At stressful times in my life, it is really troublesome and I worry about things once awake and can't drop back to sleep. However, that's not currently an issue.
> 
> I'll post up my supps in a sec. Just started with Green Tea extract again so it's not that. I take Ultimate Weight Loss Stack but early enough. I don't have an issue sleeping initally, in fact, in the evening I'm struggling to stay awake.


I have this bad atm, have to have around 12 hours in bed to get a solid 8 hours worth of actual sleep. Put it down to the tren though, I'm assuming you aren't running any of that :lol:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> I used to be just like you but lately it's been tough surviving on a few hours unbroken sleep each night.
> 
> I'm going to try Piriton for a few nights and I've got some Nytol today, which will be next on the list if Piriton fails. Reading up on Melatonin and ZMA before I try those (if I need to).
> 
> I can't continue like this though. It's impacting on work/training.


nytol is rubbish leigh,and why piriton? i used to use that as a child for my hay fever! i can recommend melatonin,it works.and dont need it every night.but thats just me.i used to struggle to get 4 hours sleep a night.now i get 6-7 hours unbroken sleep and i get to sleep quite quickly.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Valerian & Lavender, will help with sleep & relaxation.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

LeedsTC said:


> I have this bad atm, have to have around 12 hours in bed to get a solid 8 hours worth of actual sleep. Put it down to the tren though, I'm assuming you aren't running any of that :lol:


Lol Yes, Tren, of course I'm running it!!!

Bloody 8 hours ... how do I neg????xx


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> Lol Yes, Tren, of course I'm running it!!!
> 
> Bloody 8 hours ... how do I neg????xx


It's a hard life being a student, bed at 1am, wake up at 1pm, should have been 12 hours, I feel robbed!!

No responsibilities :bounce: :wub:


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

*@SATANSEVILTWIN*

Piriton and Nytol work for some and are the 'safest' so I have to start there, then progress if required.

*@Latblaster*

I put lavender oil on my pillow.

Smells nice ... don't think it does much other than make me smell like old (clean and not p*ssy)(that's an i, folks!) lady!! :lol:

*@LeedsTC*

Grrrr! Did I ever say I liked you???:cursing:xx:lol:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> *@SATANSEVILTWIN*
> 
> Piriton and Nytol work for some and are the 'safest' so I have to start there, then progress if required.
> 
> ...


I re-read that about 5 times trying to understand what you meant :lol:

If you end up on sleeping tablets don't rely on them, I had some for insomnia I had a year ago, came off them, didn't sleep for days :sleeping:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

RXQueenie said:


> Good luck Leigh!
> 
> Let's hope this journal doesn't get as trashed as mine  x x


lol Let's hope too! Queenie's Journal > 21.419 hits :whistling:



LeedsTC said:


> You should ask GymGym for some training tips......


She knows where to reach me if She needs me 



Leigh L said:


> I'm already a trained killer, I'll have you know! My uncle Chuck taught me.


lol Brillant!

Best of luck darlin' x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

*Today's food, as I've finished munching and logging*

30g Oats, 20g chia seeds and s/milk

Skimmed Milk (teas)

Sardines in olive oil

Tomatoes, carrot and green leaf salad

2 corn thins

MP Virtue bar

100g sirloin

Steamed mushrooms, carrots, peas, mangetout and tenderstem broccoli

5ml Carotino

1 oatcake, 100g Quark, 100g rasberries (chocolate flavdrops and truvia!)

1 boiled sweet! (rasberry flavour - you need to know that! 

*Totals: 1200cals, 95gP/106gC/47gF*

No exercise unless you count a mountain of ironing!xx

Kids back to school tomorrow! Woohoo!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You've got more determination than me, I'd be starving after that.  But well done. Do the Chia seeds fill you up?


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> *Today's food, as I've finished munching and logging*
> 
> 30g Oats, 20g chia seeds and s/milk
> 
> ...


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

Leigh Leigh shes the best much much beter than all the rest go LEIGH!!!!!! :thumb:  :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

latblaster said:


> You've got more determination than me, I'd be starving after that.  But well done. *Do the Chia seeds fill you up*?


Nope

*@ gymgym*

I don't eat those particular ones often but I only had a choice of two types in the cupboard.

Yep I know I'm up on the fats. Seeds and nuts are my usual culprits.

I've got to eat something though lol. I will be taking more care, hence why the journalxx


----------



## Fatboy80 (Feb 27, 2008)

I found ZMA worked for me, only trouble was, it almost worked too well, had real trouble getting up in time to do cardio...felt a bit sluggish, like I needed a few more hours kip.



Leigh L said:


> I used to be just like you but lately it's been tough surviving on a few hours unbroken sleep each night.
> 
> I'm going to try Piriton for a few nights and I've got some Nytol today, which will be next on the list if Piriton fails. Reading up on Melatonin and ZMA before I try those (if I need to).
> 
> I can't continue like this though. It's impacting on work/training.


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Another awesome journal that iv found!! Subbed!!

Weight loss is one of the hardest things in life, especially after having babies, I have produced two kids too so I am experienced in this area :lol:

Seriously, awesome thread Leigh!! Just shows what can be done when we really do knuckle down!! Reps for the results so far!!!


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> *Today's food, as I've finished munching and logging*
> 
> 30g Oats, 20g chia seeds and s/milk
> 
> ...


So thats breakfast sorted wheres the rest of the day ?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I know sleep is a right b!tch when you're not getting enough of it or it's generally disturbed/broken etc. But I've found nothing that helps with my sleep bar times when my head is generally in a good place/I have a feeling of profound ok'ness on a fundamental/base level. Sleep has always been my nemesis and I seem to have a cycle of bad sleep followed by one or two random nights of regular sleep. But the regular sleep is spaced very far apart, like months and I often don't realize just how bad my sleeps gotten until I have a night of ok/good sleep.

It's a luxury but after reading a bit about polyphasic sleep patterns I decided to start having a short power nap early evening, at about 6 if I can for as little as 10 minutes. I don't go to bed or get undressed or anything like that, I literally turn off any buzzy electric things, turn out the living room light, set my alarm for 10 minutes, sit in my arm chair and close my eyes. As it's still light when it's time to get up again I feel fresh and not drowsy as if it's the middle of the night.

I find the disassociation with my normal bedroom/sleep ineptness helps me to relax for a sec. I generally don't have a problem getting to sleep at night, but have very disturbed sleep/random and long wakefulness. Likewise, but unfortunately, tiredness induced brain fog and heaviness leave me feeling like I could sleep at all the wrong times during the day and afternoon, although I don't have time to sleep during the day and don't like the thought of sleeping during the day.

I can honestly say the "nap" helps me to feel more relaxed and aligned for the rest of the evening which incidentally helps me to go to sleep in a better mental state, which I think is the major factor in my personal sleep issues. It surprisingly doesn't impact my ability to get to sleep in the evening either, as it's not a long nap, it's like just enough to 'reset' my rhythm for the evening.


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking good in new avi mate


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alriteyyy! looking good in ur new avi pal...especially the face  brilliant progress so far and im looking forward to following u the rest of the way! subd. x


----------



## andyparry123 (Jul 22, 2005)

A boiled sweet? AND it was raspberry? get jogging!

Wish I was eating that clean at the minute, that run up my own hoop that anything has been fair game.

Like the new avi BTW lookin very trim!



Leigh L said:


> *Today's food, as I've finished munching and logging*
> 
> 30g Oats, 20g chia seeds and s/milk
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

'Tis a pic taken at the same time as the last avi shot but I preferred the other one - I'm better looking from behind!:lol:xx

I'm a few pounds lighter now too Just a few, nothing amazing.

Thanks, for the compliments though ... duly lapped upxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

*Today's Food*

30g oats with water

Apple

baby banana

Steak burger (lots of fat came off this)

Salad

80g Jacket potato

baked beans (yuk)

10g cheddar

10g salad dressing

milk (teas)

110g Quark

met-Rx protein Jelly

10g snackajack crunchy curls

*Total: 1214cals, 84gP/116gC/34gF*

Tomorrow it's back to the gym after, probably 10 days off.

Dreading it tbh but has to be done. Will do a bit of everything, then probably eat everything I can lay my hands on.

I just need to sleep tonightxx


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

have some new avi reps babe X


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Not read it yet but reps for posting one,i know how hard that is,photo's are the hardest but will drive you most xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

Greenspin said:


> I know sleep is a right b!tch when you're not getting enough of it or it's generally disturbed/broken etc. But I've found nothing that helps with my sleep bar times when my head is generally in a good place/I have a feeling of profound ok'ness on a fundamental/base level. Sleep has always been my nemesis and I seem to have a cycle of bad sleep followed by one or two random nights of regular sleep. But the regular sleep is spaced very far apart, like months and I often don't realize just how bad my sleeps gotten until I have a night of ok/good sleep.
> 
> It's a luxury but after reading a bit about polyphasic sleep patterns I decided to start having a short power nap early evening, at about 6 if I can for as little as 10 minutes. I don't go to bed or get undressed or anything like that, I literally turn off any buzzy electric things, turn out the living room light, set my alarm for 10 minutes, sit in my arm chair and close my eyes. As it's still light when it's time to get up again I feel fresh and not drowsy as if it's the middle of the night.
> 
> ...


I will have to have a read-up if I can't get this sorted. Went to bed late last night so it was pointless taking anything as it was nearing 2am and I was nodding off. Sometimes I do crash out on the sofa for a bit in the early evening but not planned, just exhausted. I do sometimes set my phone, if I think I'm not going to wake up!!! The nap gives me enough Umph to get up again and feed kids etc. At night now, I turn off all electrical things because my PVR would update at 3am and would wake me. Also, they have clocks and lights so it's a tiny better now.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> have some new avi reps babe X





biglbs said:


> Noy read it yet but reps for posting one,i know how hard that is,photo's are the hardest but will drive you most xx


Awww, thanks you guys:wub:xx


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Hey honey, ive been a bit poorly.... from night out on sat... but I will catch up in yer later...


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Leigh L said:


> *Today's Food*
> 
> 30g oats with water
> 
> ...


All that sounds yummy - See how well u do and how much progress with those macros.

Sufficient amount of Proteins

No lots carbs

Enough fats.

"then probably eat everything I can lay my hands on".. with moderation Hun okies ?

x x x


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Hey honey, ive been a bit poorly.... from night out on sat... but I will catch up in yer later...


Will be back here after the gym, Jay. Was thinking about you earlier and intending to catch up with you xx



gymgym said:


> All that sounds yummy - See how well u do and how much progress with those macros.
> 
> Sufficient amount of Proteins
> 
> ...


I can't afford the cals to up the carbs much. But I'll eat more of everything today because I'm training again


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Looking good in the new Avi, well done


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

hey baby pie lol...not read the journey, u know why - but all the best and if ya need owt - just say x


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> *I seem to have trouble staying asleep. At stressful times in my life, it is really troublesome and I worry about things once awake and can't drop back to sleep. However, that's not currently an issue. *
> 
> I'll post up my supps in a sec. Just started with Green Tea extract again so it's not that. I take Ultimate Weight Loss Stack but early enough. I don't have an issue sleeping initally, in fact, in the evening I'm struggling to stay awake.


Im the same... if I got things on my mind, I just cant switch off. What works for me though is putting DVD on, preferbly a comedy.. takes my mind away from things and I drop off.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Had a catch up hun, plenty of support in here, and diets looking good. But best of all you seem much more possative.

looking great in your new avi...

I hope the sleeping improves chic x


----------



## Ice-angel (Jan 20, 2012)

I hope your sleep gets better & the tablets help with that for you, it will get better for you & I will drag my ass to the gym on tuesday with you :thumb: you know how much making me feel like I am about to die makes you smile :surrender: :lol: x


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Ice-angel said:


> I hope your sleep gets better & the tablets help with that for you, it will get better for you & I will drag my ass to the gym on tuesday with you :thumb: you know how much making me feel like I am about to die makes you smile :surrender: :lol: x


That feeling is awesome isn't it, I love the burn in my tri's, well I love the burn afterwards, not during it...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Why have you left or disabled your account? I hope everything is alright.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

ok im confused !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i think she might pop on later to say hi

just a wild guess


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Unfortunately Leigh left the site midweek, hopefully she'll dust herself down and come back on  it's decent members like Leigh that make UK-M the great site that it is


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

well seeing as her journal is back online im presuming she is coming back , otherwise who would have told them to open journal back up !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> well seeing as her journal is back online im presuming she is coming back , otherwise who would have told them to open journal back up !!!


alright columbo - theres no hiding the facts from that intellect is there?? whats next? curing world famine....cancer? lol x


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Uriel said:


> alright columbo - theres no hiding the facts from that intellect is there?? whats next? curing world famine....cancer? lol x


Yeah just call me fcukin jessica fletcher lol..

bout time she came back anyway , fcukin lightweight trying to get out of training etc hehe


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah just call me fcukin jessica fletcher lol..


you do remember mrs fletcher was ginger? believe me mate, you do not want to be ginger, im 29 and people point & laugh :scared:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Gordie1876 said:


> you do remember mrs fletcher was ginger? believe me mate, you do not want to be ginger, im 29 and people point & laugh :scared:


she was strawberry blonde mate, and thank god im not really jess fletcher so i guess i will leave the gingerness to the others lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now, remember the posts about respecting other peoples journals etc :confused1:


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Now, remember the posts about respecting other peoples journals etc :confused1:


yes mate no problem, when she gets here i will be happy to welcome her back , and get back to her goal !!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hello Leigh? I just saw this, so sorry to be late into it, I've been down with an 'orrible injury and just got back. Did you leave? Come back!!! I will miss you if you go...and...and....I don't have that many journals to play in so you must come back so I can come in here and wreck, errrmm...errmm...I mean visit and offer my hugely professional opinion on all things cake, I mean weights...ahem....

Hey you?? See you soon okay? :clap:


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Flubs said:


> hee heee...you hugged me didn't you? I KNOW you did!!!! saw it, yessireeee...saw it! and who better to hug than me, oh yeah...I'm a hugaholic and if I ever meet you DON'T ven try to run in the opposite direction cos I will just ram raid you to the floor and make you admit you know me...hee heee...errrrr....? what? am I for real? strangely yes....lolololol....I know you don't know me......snigger...I'm joshing with ya...not about the ram raiding though....been practising, go for the legs first, then sit on the chest and tie hands to nearest errmm..tying object? then help myself to all the hugs I want!!!
> 
> Oh yes!!!! I'm THAT hard...:laugh:


Scooby? :lol:


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Iv just read this thread from start to last post, how on earth does the girl manage to eat so clean and stick to it? Really awesome dedication for the diet!!

Can't give reps as she's gone, so REPS for the clean eating!! Going to steal some of the eating plans for when I'm cutting


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

Glad ur back again leigh =]


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Flubs said:


> If that wasn't such a ridiculous thing I'd be offended. If you must know I am tempting Leigh back to us with my subtle and covert actions in her journal, causing her to hurtle in like a stealth ninja (like me clearly:blink in and start posting so I can with equal stealth ninjarishness steal all her ideas and thereby gain and maintain my sylph like figure and stun the nation...well the spiders in my bathroom at least, with my uber physique and good looks.
> 
> OKAYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE?????? :innocent:
> 
> humph....


Stuey? :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

what have I mist, hows things


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Flubs, you seem to be filling Leighs journal with similar posts. I'm sure she'll return when/if she wants to.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

flub - you been diagnosed with Asperger syndrome?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Katy said:


> [Redacted], you seem to be filling Leighs journal with similar posts. I'm sure she'll return when/if she wants to.


Yes you're right I have and I know she will, and I will stop and take out the ones I did.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

flinty90 said:


> Yeah just call me fcukin jessica fletcher lol..
> 
> bout time she came back anyway , fcukin lightweight trying to get out of training etc hehe


Oi i am Jess Fletch remember!


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Good afternoon all.

Just a quick one: Diet on track. Hopefully training tonight


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> Good afternoon all.
> 
> Just a quick one: Diet on track. Hopefully training tonight


good good


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hey so you're back  Nice to see you back mate hope you're well


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Leeds89 said:


> Hey so you're back  Nice to see you back mate hope you're well


Trying my best ty


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Welcome back, we've missed you


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Gary29 said:


> Welcome back, we've missed you


Ty, I've missed you all too


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

good to have you back!


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Leigh L said:


> Trying my best ty


Tried to pm you, but you dont pm anymore?

Are you ok hun?

x


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome back


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> Tried to pm you, but you dont pm anymore?
> 
> Are you ok hun?
> 
> x


This is a new account, as my previous one was deleted. So I lost all my reps/likes/silver privileges etc. No PMs possible yet.

Yeah, I'm ok, thanks Jay. How's things in your world?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

a bit crazy at the mo, we will have a chat when you get pm back.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Jay.32 said:


> a bit crazy at the mo, we will have a chat when you get pm back.. :thumbup1:


Ok. Hope you're keeping your head above water


----------



## Dai Jones (Dec 1, 2009)

Leigh L said:


> This is a new account, as my previous one was deleted. So I lost all my reps/likes/silver privileges etc. No PMs possible yet.
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok, thanks Jay. How's things in your world?


have I mist something how come ?


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Traveller!


----------



## Super_G (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi-5 up high, gimme 10 down low, next time someone annoys you here, be sure not to go


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Great to see you posting again! :thumb:


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Welcome back Leigh L. Remember stix n stones will break my bones but so will a swift kick in the nuts.


----------



## LIL-SCOOB-23 (Jun 16, 2012)

glad ur back , il stick up for u if any other person trys to annoy u =]


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good to see you back Leigh


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Good Luck with your goals Leigh and Welcome back


----------



## Leigh (Jun 13, 2012)

Afternoon all. Just a quick update.

I mentioned medical problems in the OP. Well, I'll be having surgery on Thursday 5th July so will be off board for a while and unable to train for a few months.

I know you all wish me well so you don't need to send lots of messages Your support over the last six months has really helped me in so many ways and I thank you all for that.

Best wishes always

Li x


----------

